# Trumpeter's Vigilante....



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just had a wee look around, to see what it's like.....hmmmm.. 

Trumpeter 1/48 RA-5C Vigilante - FINISHED! - Work in Progress - Aircraft - Britmodeller.com

Trumpeter 1/48 RA-5C Vigilante, by Lee Kolosna

Seem to have a few hickups!


----------



## destrozas (Aug 20, 2013)

I love very much this plane in vietnam


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Is sure is a good looking bird Sergio! 8)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree. A sweet looking bird it is.

Jan, are you looking to build one?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2013)

It's certainly a big b*gger! I remember the old Monogram kit, back in the early 1960s, which fired a bomb (or torpedo?) out the Rs end!
Why is it that so many Trumpeter kits seem to have inaccuracies though, especially at their fairly high prices?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2013)

As they say in one review why is that there's so inaccuracies in today's kits (this case the Vigilante) when they have CAD?
I have to agree....one does wonder..



Capt. Vick said:


> I agree. A sweet looking bird it is.
> 
> Jan, are you looking to build one?



Tempted to buy one, if I can find one, at a decent price.... 
No rush though, I've already got the TSR.2! 8)


----------

